# Mad River ?



## tieoneon

I Fish The Clear Fork on a regular basis, what part of the Mad is good to fish, I have not had any luck the two times I have been there.


----------



## Flathead King 06

most parts of the mad are pretty decent.... but the better spots, while I seek to conceal my favorite fishing holes along the river, there are good holes just north of urbana and some just outside inner city springfield along eagle city rd. just check on river maps and then do some exploring yourself, it wont be long before you find a few good holes yourself


----------



## tieoneon

I Tried along 36 by urbana and did not have any luck it must have been an off day


----------



## flytyer

I've caught them all the way from W. Liberty to Urbana. I've never fished below Urbana. They're there you just have to do some walking and looking.


----------



## Utard

My best advice on the Mad is to move quickly and fish the most likely spots. You might miss a few fish by doing this, but you'll have better odds of catching. Don't froth a spot to suds with every fly you've got. Stick with a fly that should produce and move quickly. Works for me, anyway.

This might help too.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...dRiverMapsRepository/tabid/10566/Default.aspx


----------



## Live2Fish

The on-line map does not show many of the access points. Here is another link: 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/streams/mad/tabid/2440/Default.aspx


----------



## Utard

Live2Fish said:


> The on-line map does not show many of the access points. Here is another link:
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/streams/mad/tabid/2440/Default.aspx


Wow! If I would have seen this 2 years ago I could have saved a lot of time exploring! Then again, I'm glad I found a lot of these the old fashioned way. Great link!


----------



## Live2Fish

Before for the internet and high fuel prices I used to take a map and scout waterways during the winter to mark access areas for the next year. What's "funny" is when I look at those maps now many of the areas have been developed and the access is gone. Those lists on ODNR are nice though and they have them for about any waterway in Ohio.


----------



## mikeschmidt

There are lots of good spots you can get in and find from north of Springfield all the way up to Bellefountaine. Really each access spot allows for different fishing opportunities...ie 36 has good dry fly opportunities, 55 has good streamer spots, 29/296 has great opportunities for both. One thing to keep in mind is that the TU Madmen chapter has really focused on tow access points in the last five years with their habitat, structure, and gravel projects. Those two spots are the Pimtown access and the farm market access. The previous five years were spent primarily around 36 and Old Troy Pike.


----------



## Clayton

Utard said:


> This might help too.
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...dRiverMapsRepository/tabid/10566/Default.aspx


I don't suppose the whole red section is public, huh?


----------



## Salmonid

The true "public" areas are the numbered spots and offer anywhere from a few hundred yards to almost a 1/2 mile of "public" access, with that said, if you stay in Champaign or Clark County, you can typically park at a bridge, wade up or downstream staying in the water and have no problems. 

Do NOT walk the fields above the levy and if asked to leave, always plead ignorance and do so immediately.

Logan County water ( above West Liberty) is mostly all private and heavily posted so you have to be much more careful about where to fish above WL. 

Salmonid


----------



## osusportsfan

any recent updates?


----------



## fallen513

osusportsfan said:


> any recent updates?



Yup! Trout everywhere. Go get'M.


----------



## ChrisfromDayton

Largemouth and smallmouth bass above Huffman dam


----------

